
Show HN: Design Challenges in Military Networks (podcast) - drewpc
https://packetpushers.net/podcast/pq-154-design-challenges-in-military-networks/
======
drewpc
Intro text:

"Imagine you’ve got to build a network that delivers data no matter what,
because the mission is critical.

And not just “mission critical” in the business sense–sometimes actual lives
are at stake.

However, the constraints are enormous. All you’ve got to work with are
satellite links with high latency and low throughput, no terrestrial
infrastructure unless you provide it yourself, the very highest imaginable
security requirements, and a limited budget.

This scenario is normal for the military. Here to chat with us about
networking in this highly specialized environment is PC Drew.

We discuss issues such as working with bandwidth constraints, hostile
environments, training and skills development, and more."

